

Flipped Classroom - JT123

I am building a free resource center for those who believe in flipping classroom using technology. For students, for teachers and for entrepreneurs working in education.<p>If you are doing a education related start-up or planning about one, i would love your participation at 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.flippedclassroomblog.com
======
aaronem
What does it mean to "flip a classroom"?

~~~
stevekinney
The "flipped classroom" is an instructional technique where students watch a
lecture or some other instructional resource on their own and then come to
class to work on problems with the teacher. This is an alternative to the
traditional classroom where the teacher lectures and then the students leave
to do homework.

